# asc supply billing



## hbmri (Mar 27, 2009)

I am completely lost I have been given a surgery center account to bill for the supplies. I've called the ins co and they have said it would be okay to send the super bills and reports with a cms 1500 my question is would it be okay to bundle all the amounts and use code 99070 along with J codes for drugs that are listed?  I'm flying blind with no cert coder on site so if anyone knows how to bill correctly I would be thankful for any feed back. Happy friday/coding to all LQ


----------



## crmartin (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of supplies and who is the carrier? I code for ASC management company so am happy to help if I can.


----------



## hbmri (Mar 27, 2009)

it's for workman's comp and personal injury supplies are things like gloves needles, equipment drugs(i've looked up J-codes) ect. I was reading all the other posts and now my head is swimming Ub-92? or cms-1500? Global? facility fee? I feel more lost than ever any help would be great thank you so much! Lorraine@mrihb.com


----------



## anita carleton (Apr 2, 2009)

What state are you in? Alot of states have a fee schedule for workers compensation. I am in Illinois. When billing the procedure all supplies are inclusive with the exception of "pass through" codes such as implants. These are paid at a rate of 65% off billed charges. Other states pay a percent off of invoice for implants. However, most ASC's bill showing all supplies included in procedure. Try looking up your workers compensation for your state under goverment. Hope this helps and didn't add to your confusion!

If you do bill using a cms1500 you will want to make sure and put 24 in the place of service and throw on the SG modifier to alert the payer you are billing facility fees and not the procedure. Otherwise they may not know and pay you per cpt and not facility.


----------



## lgunnel11 (Jul 20, 2020)

What codes are for implants for ASC billing


----------

